# New Holland 311 Model 70 Thrower Electric Controls



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

I bought a New Holland 311 Baler last year with a Model 70 thrower with electric controls. However, the electric thrower control motor had been replaced with a car window motor that no longer worked. I made it through last summer by adjusting the speed by hand and throttling up and down. However, I would like to fix the problem for this year. A replacement motor from New Holland is over three hundred dollars. I don't mind spending that if I need to but being as the baler had a window motor on it before I wanted to check with you guys to see if you have any input. A window motor is ALOT cheaper so if that would work I would go with that. I personally do not see how the motor would have the strength to adjust the pulley, but the baler came with one on it and after a little research I saw that it has been done. What is your opinion? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Has the entire OEM setup been changed (motor, gears, everything) or just the motor? Personally, I'd try to return it to factory if at all feasible.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Goto burdens surplus center and find yourself a twelve volt reversible DC gear motor, will be cheaper than OEM and most likely outlast it anyways. That's all we did on ours, maybe had $50 in one from Burdens.


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

Mlappin. 
How did you change the setup in order to make the 12 volt reversible gear motor work. From looking at the ones on their website they all look straight shafted rather than splined. How did you make this work. Also how long ago did you make the change and does it still work fine?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a New Holland 316 with the same thrower. When the motor went bad, I took a good look at it, and it had the word "Delco" stamped on it. So I took it to my neighborhood auto salvage yard. The man that looked at it said that 90 percent of all GM cars with power windows, use that motor. He had dozens of them, and it cost me $25. That must have been at least 10 years ago, and it still works.
As it turns out, New Holland just buys motors off the shelf from GM.

Paul


----------

